# Looking for Boarding in Barrie, Ontario, Canada!



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

You might want to try the EMG board (equiman) as it is operated out of the equestrian park in Palgrave. Lots of information for Ontario residents there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh really? Thanks


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

No problem. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

